# Wooden Crochet Hooks



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Anybody know of a craftsman who makes wooden crochet hooks? I'm primarilly interested in sizes C-E (have an F already) to start replacing my aging metal ones. Eventually, I may replace the larger sizes, as well.

The Brittany ones are pretty but require my finding someplace that carries them. I will *not* buy ones made in China! 

I'd much prefer US made by a craftsman - reasonably priced.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Try here: http://www.theyarnexchange.com/Needles.html


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

TRy ebay---that is where I found my handmade large wooden knitting needles at a good price.


----------



## flourbug (May 30, 2007)

I can strongly recommend Greydog. He sells under "greydogwood" and "wilyumswood" on ebay. His crochet hooks fetch high prices on ebay because they are not only works of art, they are very sturdy and functional as well. When I was collecting a set several years ago, I would email him with what I wanted, and paid much better prices than his auctions fetch (some go over $100 per hook). Not sure if he still takes custom orders but William and Jill are wonderful to work with.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

flourbug said:


> I can strongly recommend Greydog. He sells under "greydogwood" and "wilyumswood" on ebay. His crochet hooks fetch high prices on ebay because they are not only works of art, they are very sturdy and functional as well. When I was collecting a set several years ago, I would email him with what I wanted, and paid much better prices than his auctions fetch (some go over $100 per hook). Not sure if he still takes custom orders but William and Jill are wonderful to work with.


I already looked on eBay and saw Graydog's. 'cept he only has the larger hooks. Maybe I'll give him a holler and see if he does the smaller sizes as well.

Cyndi, the problem with those (at the yarn exchange) is that 1) they have no country of origin, 2) except for the fatter ones, they're too large (I'm looking for C-E) and 3) I was really hoping to deal with a craftsman rather than an anonymous company.

Yeah, I know -- picky, picky, picky.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I just checked out www.etsy.com and they have quite a few auctions for crochet hooks. Most of them are for the larger sizes, but I did find one for size G with minimal looking.

HTH,

 RedTartan


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

http://www.turn-of-the-century.com/hooks.htm - these are gorgeous but I don't know if they'll have your size

and

http://www.twinbirchproducts.com/webpg2.htm - I love their knitting needles.


----------

